
Show HN: sachet – handcraft your Vim environment online - aam1r
http://yoursachet.com/
======
pajju
Good concept, this can become a marketplace to find and discover Vim plugins.
You have moved one step ahead to easily install(but manage the same?)

Little feedback:

1\. Add options to see what a developer just installed. I find it very
interesting to see other's development environments, their workflows, history
and .rc files.

2\. Create a system where developers love to share their workflows,
environments, history, vimrc, bashrc settings. Following and connecting with
similar workflow developers would be cool.

Overall your first step is perfect!

~~~
toki5
Seconding step 2 -- vim environments, to vim-heavy developers, are a little
like office spaces to me. Each has its perks; each person likes a different
desk calendar; I like my door open and my coworker likes his closed.

It'd be awesome if you extended your site such that I could upload my vim
configuration and plugins to share them with others -- and then discover
someone who has done me one better!

------
lowboy
Great concept!

I'd suggest offering Vundle[0] as an alternative to Pathogen, or even
replacing it altogether. I've found it to be a better system managing bundles
by config in your vimrc and running :BundleInstall/Update/Remove/etc instead
of git cloning into a bundle dir.

[0]: <https://github.com/gmarik/vundle>

------
weazy
Nice! Maby a small video preview or gif would help new users to understand
what each plugin actually does? Links to the plugin sites would be great too,
as they usually have documentation on them.

------
tnorthcutt
On the plugins page, I'd suggest adding links to the plugins themselves
(whether that be a github repository or some other page) for more information
about them.

~~~
MikeKusold
Also I would move the description of the plugin to be under the title but
above the photo. It took me a few seconds to find where the description was.

------
liquidise
I notice that soft-tabs setting is a dropdown adjusting size. Does this not
support a standard tab configuration?

------
julius
Awesome tool. Seems super useful not only for new vim users.

Being a vim-pro, but using it for very specific tasks only, it always annoys
the crap out of me, setting vim up with reasonable defaults on a new
machine/OS.

One thing which I found missing from your nice selection of options is how vim
handles the clipboard. Please let me choose (or include useful defaults if you
have not done so already) how vim's internal clipboard interacts with the
clipboard of the OS.

~~~
nXqd
how about your dotfiles. I can bootstrap everything in new computer in one or
two scripts :)

~~~
julius
For OSX I have my vim files synced via Dropbox. But when you want to use vim
on Windows or Linux you have to reconfigure quite a bit.

I love fiddling around with editor settings as much as the next guy. But when
you have a specific task at hand and just want to quickly use vim then
realising its not already set up. Copying configs and googling around to make
them work in the current environment can become a very unwanted time sink.

~~~
scottmey
I'm an OSX user, but I just created a repository (on Github) and anytime I add
new plugins/configurations I try to commit those changes...as I spent a good
deal of time customizing my setup at one point.

You could create one for Windows & one for Linux.

~~~
roryokane
Yes, I also store my dotfiles in GitHub –
<https://github.com/roryokane/dotvim>. To make installation on other computers
easier, in the README, I list the shell commands to install the configuration
for each OS. Installing my config is just a matter of copying and pasting
those commands, and waiting for each command to finish.

------
tathagatadg
I was on Windows while I saw this ... and took a few googling to find out what
goes where to get it working in gVim (which I hardly use).

\- "autoload" and "bundles" from "vim" folder in the downloaded archive should
go inside "C:\Program Files (x86)\Vim\vimfiles"

\- rename the _vimrc in in "C:\Program Files (x86)\Vim" as _vimrc.old

\- copy the vimrc from the downloaded archive as _vimrc into "C:\Program Files
(x86)\Vim"

------
roryokane
I just randomly discovered this similar site: <http://vimrc.info/generate>. It
lets you choose to leave settings out of your file as well as turn them on or
off, but it doesn’t include color schemes and plugins.

------
m0nastic
This is a nice effort. I'm probably in the tiny majority of people who have
been using Vim for ~15 years but have never bothered with any customization or
plugins (I'm also a philistine who uses the arrow keys for navigation).

~~~
tiziano88
I would argue you haven't actually used Vim then :)

~~~
amitdugar
So one has to have customized Vim to have actually used Vim :) ?

~~~
daxelrod
I read that as a reaction to the use of arrow keys.

------
xur17
Looks great! I just found a few plugins that I didn't know about yet.

Suggestion for future enhancement: You should add a script that we can run on
the download page that downloads and installs the new configuration to our
local machine. This would be especially helpful for installing on a remote
machine, or even on a local machine. Something like:

wget <http://url.com/newconfigurl.zip>

unzip newconfigurl.zip

//Move files

------
fournm
I know this makes me some sort of monster but I'm disappointed in the lack of
ability to have noexpandtab. Otherwise though, good tool, looks great.

------
wf
I'm so happy you've done this; just a few weeks ago I was helping a friend who
had just bought a new MBP set up their environment and I googled for this site
but found nothing great, I was considering doing it myself. Great job!

------
flexterra
This is cool. While VIM is not my main text editor I use it quite often and
this is just the amount of configuration I needed. Thanks!

------
mapleoin
Finally I can disable syntax highlighting in vim!

------
peterwwillis
People are still putting up Google+ buttons?

~~~
c4m
You have one on your blog, for example.

~~~
peterwwillis
Yikes! I never put that there. Sneaky Google... _disables navbar_

------
nXqd
Awesome tool man :D It's really convenience for new user to learn and use vim
like pro :)

Great contribution to VIM community.

------
canthonytucci
I thought about purchasing vimrc.it for nearly this exact purpose this
morning. This is fantastic.

------
dysoco
Now I just need something like this for Emacs :P Although I like Vim too, so
I'll try it.

~~~
blaedj
I'll second that, I would pay for something like this for emacs, the constant
configuration and switching between linux/windows is pushing me to sublime
text...

